# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Kiel

## jellyfish

Hallo!
Wollte mal hoeren, ob es hier eine/-n Kieler Zahni gibt!?
Ich ueberlege, ob ich jetzt zum klinischen Teil nicht die Uni wechsle, aber leider kenne ich keinen Zahni in Kiel, der mir gutes oder schlechtes der Uni berichten kann!
Wuerde mich freuen, wenn es jemanden gibt, der mir was berichten kann, anscheinend sind die Kliniken ja auch in Zahnmedizin ziemlich unterschiedlich, was die Lehre angeht....
Jelly

----------

